# Do you hate the world?



## Happyman (Apr 12, 2008)

hate it or not


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, I don't hate.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Neutral, it is what it is and I accept the way things are.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I appreciate things. There are people who are worse off.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It varies greatly depending on what I'm dealing with at a particular time, but in general I would say "I appreciate things. There are people who are worse off".


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've been hypomanic the past couple days so I'm sure that's throwing off my perception of the world right now but I think life is pretty darn awesome


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yes


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I think it would be pretty bad to love the world because "there are people who are worse off".


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

:ditto


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Drella said:


> No, there are many wonderful and amazing things in the world; unfortunately, I haven't been lucky enough to experience them. I hate my life, but I don't hate the world.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I dont agree with any of the answers.

I dont hate the world. Why would I?

I dont think that because there are others worse off than me that this a reason NOT to hate the world. 

How about an option that is just NO, I dont "hate the world"....


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate the world and most of the people in it.

As for "there are others worse off", this would mean the only person who gets to hate the world is the 1 out of 6 billion+ who actually is the absolute worst off, worse than anybody else. All the rest are better off in relative terms and should thus be happy with their hell on earth.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I picked the second option. I don't like how painful everyone's lives have to be and how cruel people are towards each other. That's my reason for disliking the world or really existence in general. 

This is an embarrassing story but the other night I hit a bunny. He ran out right in front of me, and I heard him bump against the underside of my car. I turned my car around to see if he was on the side of the road, but nope, he was gone. I knew I hit him, so then I just imagined some badly wounded bunny suffering out in the field somewhere. I felt awful. 

From there, my thoughts turned to other dark matters such as why there has to be so much pain and suffering in general. People and animals alike experience so much pain. The emotional pain we endure is even worse than the physical. Life can be too hard sometimes. Unbearable even. What's the point of all this pain? It's not fair! Before I knew it I was sobbing into my steering wheel all because I hit a bunny. I probably shouldn't have shared that story; it makes me seem crazy. ops 

So, yeah, I'm not going to sit here and say I love the world. It can be an ugly place, a painful place.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't hate the world, but from what I've seen I don't like 'life' (*cough* -very generalised) as it is. I am forced to accept it, It doesn't matter if I do or not, but I don't like it.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Neutral


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

How is the fact that a lot of people are worse off than you reason not to hate the world? Yeah, my life is terrible, but a lot of people have it even worse! The world is great!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

It is what it is. There is no love nor hate.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't hate the world; I'm just not head-over-heals about my little piece of it.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:ditto

And knowing there are others who have it way worse doesn't make me feel any better.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I hate stereotypical people, which are most people, but I like people who don't fit the mold.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I love the world.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah I hate the world. Not the people but the violence, the hate, the tragedies...I hate it.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Neutral. I actually only hate the people.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I get world sick, every time I take a stand





I was going to post F*** the world by lil' wayne..


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I built my own little world so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

No, just most of the people in it


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Most humans, yes. I don't know about 'the world'.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I only hate myself.
The world is beautiful~ it would probably be better without me on it.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Nah, the world's ok. I'm just not very good at adapting to it.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

No vote. I just hate the people on it.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I hate everything deep down. But maintain a neutral state a lot and experience love. Odd.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

No definitely not, there are days and lengths of period where I'm feeling rather hopeless and like I'll never find anything worth keeping myself alive for (yes bleak...) but it's a matter of indifference for me, I'm not filled with hate towards anything.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

No but I hate a lot of people in it


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

The world itself is great, but not everything _in_ the world is so great.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Deep down I do hate this world, this universe. I hate every particle and every aspect of every possible universe. In essence, I hate existence of any kind. Existence is an abomination, and that anything exists makes me sick to my core. Humanity is the epitome of that; it's a comfort we will one day be extinct.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't hate all of the world


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hating existence, how depressing.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i do. my wish is when humans do have the technology to explore the universe they run into something so superior and predatory and just happens to need organic life in someway and lead whatever that something is back to earth.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Course not. I love it! Even suffering is better than nothing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I am a world lover.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

The world is great. People are not.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I find no point in hating the world.


----------

